# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  xin phan mem xem trom webcam

## metoodiep247

hi.ban nao co phan mem do' thi share cho minh voi', thanks nhieu (may minh ko ho tro tieng viet mong may anh chi thong cam? )

----------


## kevin_cn08b

đây bạn :



```
[replacer_a]
```

hoặc đây
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> (may minh ko ho tro tieng viet mong may anh chi thong cam? )


4rum hỗ trợ tiếng việt rùi mà bạn! viết đầy đủ dấu nhá bạn.

----------


## goldenfalcon

chòa bác haimanh minh dowload về rồi ma khi cài đăt thi nó bi lỗi
run_time error 483:
object doen't support this property or method xin nhờ các bạn giúp cho ,cin cảm ơn

----------


## huynhthanhchau

mình cũng có một file để xem .nhưng thực chất không phải là xem trộm mà là gửi một dòng tin xin webcam liên tục .khiến người ta khó chịu và bần cùng phải cho mà thôi

----------


## ledinh121189

bạn share cho mình đi, cảm ơn nhe.

----------


## kenhgamemobi

anh em nào có thì chia sẻ minh với,xin cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## danseoit

vì tìm mấy cái phần mềm này mà máy mình giờ 1 đống virut này! 
tìm được trang này xem dưới dạng ẩn danh mà cách làm việc cũng như tuanthiem nói là xin liên tục. 
http://www.andy.w2s.co.uk/yahoo/viewcam.shtml
nhớ để ý dòng này



> notes:
> 
> please wait for the webcam control to load (and agree to run when asked!)
> this can take a while the first time...
> 
> type the yahoo user id in the box and click view webcam (dont press enter you have to click the button)
> 
> your view request will be displayed as anonymous by the person whose webcam you are viewing*
> 
> if they accept the anonymous view request (or they have selected to allow everyone to view) their webcam will appear below**

----------


## quynhmai1893

link này có víu k bạn ? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
có cần phải cài đật gì k bạn ?
chỉ mình với ? 
tks!

----------


## giangmaster1412

các bác chỉ giúp em cách dùng với.thanks

----------


## vAPK

> link này có víu k bạn ? 
> có cần phải cài đật gì k bạn ?
> chỉ mình với ? 
> tks!


- cái này mình tìm kiếm trên mạng thôi. chứ mình dùng làm gì đâu. còn link này không có virut đâu. nếu có thì máy mình với máy bạn chung 1 số phận.
- cách dùng dich sơ sơ là đợi nó load xong nhập id yahoo vào và bấm view webcam. trên mạng có nhiều bài hướng dẫn về cái này rồi nhưng mình đợi nó load mãi mà chẳng được. 
- ở trang này có link phần mềm luôn đấy. chứ link mấy đứa trên mạng linh tinh, làm hôm qua mất công mình diệt virut.

----------


## kowalsky

ban ơi mình kích vào download mà không được,hình như link này bị hỏng, xin cảm ơn.

----------

